# Looking for 1" Wye (y)



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

As the title says I am looking for 1" Wye , anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/fitting-slip-p-5607.html?osCsid=e0gq5ndrmfidgt7b3am53p0mm1

and if they do not have bushings from 1.5" to 1", you can get reducer bushing in Lowe's

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks, but I prefer to get a 1" wye.

I know Spears makes a 1" one.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Thora plastics, JJ Downs in the GTA...not sure of the Hamilton area.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

lowes is a good place for pvc plumbing parts.
rona/homedepot mainly carry abs


----------

